# Under Slung Gas Tank



## Bacchus

I am thinking of having one of these fitted to my autotrail Chieftain to be collected!! Anyone aware of any issues regarding space under this model? Has anyone experienced problems with travelling to France via the Eutotunnel with one of these fitted. I know they are accepted provided the gas valve is turned off and your not carrying above a certain amount of gas. However, am I right in thinking that the valve they mean is the one fixed to the cylinder itself. My fitter is suggesting I have a valve in the gas locker. That's OK for isolating the gas fired appliances but there's the pipe between the tank and the valve is that a problem if it becomes ruptured or is there an automated shut-off on the tank if there is a sudden loss of gas? THe fitter is also saying that you only need a shield for the tank if it projects below the chassis? is that correct?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Here is a picture of our tank after 4 years. You will notice the corrosion on the tank. I do worry that the regulator is vulnerable to stones thrown up by the wheels though I can't actually see that it is likely.
I would, in hindsight, have been happier with some spray protection for the tank and the regulator in the original gas locker leaving just a shut-off valve at the tank head.
Patrick


----------



## weldted

*underslung gas tank*

Hi I have a 55 litre tank fitted to my 2008 Bessacar E765P, actual capacity of gas 44 litres, the tank has an automatic shut off valve which prevents the tank being filled more than 80% capacity. This is the 80% level referred to by Euro Tunnel etc. So if you fill your tank until it shuts of you will be at 80% capacity!! This is a safety feature to both ensure you get no liquid into the gas line, and to allow for expansion. Your tank will be read in colour which means it is designed for vapour tale off whereas a tank for engine use that requires liquid take off will be black in most cases. My tank a Stako is fitted with a shut off valve that cuts of the supply in the event of a sudden loss of pressure. As far as I am aware the ruling for fitting gas tanks is that the bottom of the tank must be 9" minimum above ground level, and I would think there are not many tanks that would not have the bottom of the tank below the chassis owing to their dimensions. The isolator valve on the tank is fitted halfway down the outside and on mine you just remove the cover (large knob) and turn off the valve ( when you go via Euro Tunnel at the get in the attendant will ask you to show that the valve is turned off, when you book there is a question about LPG but it is only asking if the ENGINE is powered by gas so you answer no to that if the tank is for domestic use. You will need two adaptors if you are travelling around Europe the cup shaped one for France, Spain, Portugal, Italy etc. And the screw thread one for Belgium, holland. Refill cost is only slightly more than half the price of exchange bottles, you do not have to wait until the tank is empty etc. Good luck


----------



## aldhp21

I had a 60 litre tank fitted to mine last weekend by Autogas 2000 ltd in Thirsk. Try giving them a ring for advice, very helpful.

I have a cut off value in the gas locker and anotheron the tank, although that means getting under the van.

The only downside is the gauge showing level of gas, is on the tank itself which means getting under the vehicle to check it. I'm told I can have a remote gauge which can be fitted on the dashboard. Has anybody else gone for this, or do you just top up regularly?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## erneboy

I know nothing about tanks but just want to say you may now need to carry three adaptors to be sure of filling.

There seems to be a plan to work towards using the euro filling nozzle everywhere, so far as far as I know it is in use only in parts of Spain, some filling stations have changed to this filler but do not have an adaptor to lend you . There was a thread about on here recently. I will try to find it and post it. Sorry if off topic but it is no good fitting a tank if you find you cannot fill it, Alan.

Edit: Here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-775968-.html#775968


----------



## sweetie

Filled up in Valencia 3 weeks ago and the attendant supplied the new euro nozzle. 

Steve


----------



## erneboy

Hello sweetie. We used their adaptor in Valencia too, but others are reporting that some stations do not have them. I had one posted out just in case. I would not want to be unable to fill up, Alan.


----------



## Knockluts

FTAO aldhp21: 
Slightly off topic I know.............but if it's not too cheeky could you tell me how much your installation cost? I'm thinking of Gaslow bottles but this could be another option. Depends on the cost of course. 
If you don't wish to divulge this, I of course understand. 

Kind Regards,


----------



## CliveMott

Autotrail Bulk gas tank??
Here's one I did earlier!
http://www.motts.org/GASKIT.htm

There are minimum distances between the underside of the tank and the road you need to achieve. The advice given to me was to fit the tank with all the gubbins facing towards the middle of the vehicle. Makes it a bit if a bugger to access the main tap but its not impossible. However a side swipe won't knock off the tap and other fittings. One of the more usefull enhancements to a motorhome in our opinion.

C.


----------



## weldted

*Euro adapter?*

How new is this adapter, we have been filling our tank using a (euro adapter) for the last two years, and other than Belgium the same adapter fits everywhere, it is the round one where there are four claws that come out from the filling nozzle to hold it in place. Countries used it in Portugal, Spain, France, Italy, Slovinia, Switzerland, Austria etc, never had a problem using our adapter. Is this something new? Last in Portugal November 2009.


----------



## firewood

i have one fitted under mine and its brill no problems at all gauge on the dash works very well shut off under camper by tank .and it has freed up a locker for boots and stuff .we love it


----------



## Spooky_b329

_Here is a picture of our tank after 4 years. You will notice the corrosion on the tank._

I fitted the same style of tank earlier in the year, I phoned the supplier about the guard mentioned in the warranty card but they said the red paint was sufficient. Seeing as there was already a chip in the paint when it was delivered, I wasn't convinced.

So I did some Googling and found Plastidip, its a brush on rubberised coating. I bought clear primer and clear plastidip, lightly keyed the tank then just slapped it all on. I did three or four coats of plastidip but the drying time is in minutes so did it all in one evening.

End result is a clear, slightly tacky rubber finish. The stones bounce off, and the straps have a really good grip on the tank. And as its all clear, its still obvious that its a red vapour tank.

_The advice given to me was to fit the tank with all the gubbins facing towards the middle of the vehicle...a side swipe won't knock off the tap and other fittings._

I saw this, what I did was fit the tank with the gubbins facing out, but inside the chassis rail so its well out of the way, about two feet from the sill. Gauge is still visible but its a hands and knees job


----------



## Bacchus

Knockluts said:


> FTAO aldhp21:
> Slightly off topic I know.............but if it's not too cheeky could you tell me how much your installation cost? I'm thinking of Gaslow bottles but this could be another option. Depends on the cost of course.
> If you don't wish to divulge this, I of course understand.
> 
> Kind Regards,


I've been quoted £625 by TOWtal and Autogas 2000 quoted £650-700. TOWtal spec was for a 70l tank, extra shut off valve in gas locker and an electronic gauge installed inside the the vehicle. The 70l tank would be equivalent to 28kg gas (you only fill to 80%). I think the setup is much tidier than Gaslow, carries more gas and you get a useful storage area to boot or is that for boots.


----------



## Spooky_b329

As a comparison, I paid £250 for my set up from Autogastanks, DIY fitted. Thats for a 30L tank, but its only a few quid to get a bigger tank.


----------



## johnawhiskey

Anyone know who fits an underslung tank system Hampshire area?


----------



## Annsman

Our "gauge"on the dashboard is a 4 light one, it's the same one that's use for vehicle powering systems. 4 lights is full then it drops down to one. I start to look for a re-fill point when we get down to two lights. You can also get a book with all the LPG outlets in the UK. There is also a web site with them on.

I think it's a great system and would definitely recommend it to anyone .

We had Gaslow bottles on or first van but went for a tank on the Cheyenne. It's a 60 litre one, slung between the chassis members running along the vehicle. it doesn't protrude below the chassis at all.


----------



## Codfinger

*gas*

Guys, I'm a bit confused about these volume/kg figures surely 1ltr gas = approx 1kg? Pump prices for LPG are around 40p per litre, that's 80p per kilogram of gas. (clive mott)

Chris


----------



## gaspode

*Re: gas*



Codfinger said:


> Guys, I'm a bit confused about these volume/kg figures surely 1ltr gas = approx 1kg? Pump prices for LPG are around 40p per litre, that's 80p per kilogram of gas. (clive mott)
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

One litre of Propane weights approx. 0.5kg, butane slightly heavier. Local price for Autogas (propane) is currently £0.56/litre (£1.12/kg) but varies depending on location and outlet franchise.


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: gas*



gaspode said:


> Clipped.....Local price for Autogas (propane) is currently £0.56/litre (£1.12/kg) but varies depending on location and outlet franchise.


With Shell & Calor's Autogas being the dearest just about everywhere you go here in the UK.
>>Go Autogas<<

I have found >>FloGas<< to be reasonably priced, with the odd independent selling as low as £0.47ppl.

Some of the dearest Autogas we have ever bought, was on a French Autoroute service station. Won't be doing that again. :wink:

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Bacchus

Many thanks for all your very helpful and considered responses. I've now booked mine in with TOWtal who will be fitting a 70l tank for £625 and I've specified a shield which is included in the price.I know it's more expensive than the gaslow system but the difference is not that great once you start adding up the price of all that stainless steel hose. Either way I wouldn't fancy doing it myself. I'll let you know how I got on after the 4th March.
Chris


----------



## DJP

I have seen gas tanks fitted in the garage in a Chieftain. They also had a gas powered generator in the gas bottle cupboard. Nice safe instalation with regard to rust, flying stones etc. Don't forget the gas tanks need a pressure safety check after 10 years and do have to be removed for that.


----------



## Bacchus

DJP said:


> I have seen gas tanks fitted in the garage in a Chieftain. They also had a gas powered generator in the gas bottle cupboard. Nice safe instalation with regard to rust, flying stones etc. Don't forget the gas tanks need a pressure safety check after 10 years and do have to be removed for that.


Wouldn't the garage need to be ventilated? It's a new aquisition but I can't remeber seeing any ventilation.


----------



## DJP

Re vent in garage. IIRC there was a small 2" diameter vent through the floor with grilles top and bottom. Similar to ones in habitation arear under cooker/fridge.


----------



## Bacchus

Thankyou DJP I'll ask the fitter about puttng it in the garage - makes a lot of sense and added ventilation is not a bad idea anyway.

Chris


----------



## Crindle

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Here is a picture of our tank after 4 years. You will notice the corrosion on the tank. I do worry that the regulator is vulnerable to stones thrown up by the wheels though I can't actually see that it is likely.
> I would, in hindsight, have been happier with some spray protection for the tank and the regulator in the original gas locker leaving just a shut-off valve at the tank head.
> Patrick


Hi all.......after some 12 years owning American RV's where in our experience rusting bulk gas tanks were the norm. imagine our dismay when we find similar on our latest Concorde. Superb German build quality with not a spec. of rust any where under the van other than the 120L underslung bulk gas tank with severe rusting over all the external surface and not just behind the front off side wheel as one would expect. Fortunately the manufacter's have taken the problem on board as a warrenty issue. The importers Southdowns suggested removing the tank cleaning off the rust then painting with an undercoat prior to a finishing off with a rubberised paint. Unfortuanately this involves a 600 mile round trip to their facility at Portsmouth plus a stay down there of a week or more whilst the refurb. of the tank takes place; lots of hassle. They sympathise and gave us the opportunity to get the work done locally up here in Lancashire, a great result.
Southdowns have authorised the work to be carried out by Mark Woods at C & M Auto Lancaster (ex TB Turbo). He has suggested shot blasting to external surface then a zinc coating prior to final painting with underseal. The tank was removed a week ago and we return for it to be refitted next Friday. Will let MHF know the outcome.
Finally regarding the positioning of the regulator, stop valve, gauge etc. they are all factory fitted in Germany on the side of the tank outboard immediatly behind a lockable locker door, but the filling point is like a fuel filler with a locked cap on the outside, hence no need to open the locker for access when filling. However the array of regulator valves etc is further protected behind the locker door by a robust steel cover also locked mounted on the side of the tank. One good point is that the original gas locker remains fully intact and operational containing 2, 6 KG Calor Lites (2 9kg's would also fit) with changover; a great backup facility which has proved to be a real help whilst the main tank is with Mark being refurbished. Both main tank and bottles have level indicators and individual selection via solenoid valves from within the van there is also heaters fitted to the bottles again operated from within the vehicle. ...........hope this wordy text is of interest.......Crindle


----------



## ytank

hi never read all the post but there is a lot to take i have fitted my own 60ltr tank on the same van i have put it in the centre of the van near the ski locker i can get 2 more on the van if i needed to out of a 60ltr you will get about 25/26 kg of gas. i got all my bits from autogas 2000 very good to deal with it cost me about 400 pound in total job but the shut off tap is under the van yes i have get under the van to turn it off but i also i a gas bottle is gas locker as a back up witch is full so if i have a full tank and bottle i am still in the limit for the crossing i have check this as we use the tunnel.

thanks tank


----------



## pippin

Pause for breath!


----------



## Bacchus

Hi ytank - you mean your gas tank is fittted under the van near the ski locker? I was thinking of a 70l would that fit OK? 
Cheers

Chris


----------



## ytank

hi Bacchus yes will fit there no prob and i have put my filler point near the ski locker door so when i fill up with diesel i can fill the gas tank without moving the van ill go and dig the paper work out to c what size my tank was and ill repost


----------



## ytank

hi i am back i can't find my paper work but have checked the size on the web site and yes i can confirm the the 70 ltr tank will fit here is the site to have a look at http://www.autogas.co.uk/caratank.htm


----------



## Crindle

Crindle said:


> Patrick_Phillips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of our tank after 4 years. You will notice the corrosion on the tank. I do worry that the regulator is vulnerable to stones thrown up by the wheels though I can't actually see that it is likely.
> I would, in hindsight, have been happier with some spray protection for the tank and the regulator in the original gas locker leaving just a shut-off valve at the tank head.
> Patrick
> 
> 
> 
> Southdowns have authorised the work to be carried out by Mark Woods at C & M Auto Lancaster (ex TB Turbo). He has suggested shot blasting to external surface then a zinc coating prior to final painting with underseal. The tank was removed a week ago and we return for it to be refitted next Friday. Will let MHF know the outcome.
> .......Crindle
Click to expand...

Hi all.......collected our van yesterday absolutely first class job by C&M Auto. Lancaster.......Crindle.


----------

